# Kostenlose Alternative zu Windows Server 2003?



## marcel_m (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer kostenlosen Alternative zu Windows Server 2003 bzw. der Open-XChange Server von Collax.
Gerne auch Linux (nein- eigentlich lieber ;-) )
Das System sollte auf einer Linux Distribution beruhen, mit der ich von verschiedenen Windows Rechnern auf diesen Server zentral zugreifen kann (Dateien). Wichtig ist mir eine detailierte rechtevergabe (Benutzer A darf auf Ordner C aber nicht auf Ordner B zugreifen , etc)...

Eigent sich dafür SAMBA?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Der Kapitel 13. Zugriffskontrollen für Dateien, Verzeichnisse und Netzwerk-Freigaben der deutschen Übersetzung des Handbuchs zu Samba sollte Deine Fragen beantworten.

Welche Distribition Du wählst, ist eigentlich reine Geschmakssache.
Für die meisten Distribitionen gibt es Samba schon als fertiges Packet.
Und wenn alle Stränge reissen, kann man ja auch noch selbst kompilieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## marcel_m (25. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich dachte da an was "fix-fertiges" ohne viel Aufwand zum Verwalten... 
Einfach eine fertige Distribution zum Aufspielen ...eben so was wie collax... bloß "günstiger"

Marcel


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2007)

"fix-fertig" ist ein gewisses Problem.
Die meisten Distribitionen sind so "geschneidert" dass man sie universell einsetzen kann.
Dem entsprechend wird auch viel installiert, was man garnicht braucht.
Einige Distribitionen bieten aber auch zumindest eine "Vorauswahl" (Desktopsystem, Serversystem.....).

Du willst einen reinen Dateiserver?
Dann würde ich ein NAS-System wie z.b. FreeNAS nehmen.
Angeguckt habe ich mir FreeNAS noch nicht, scheint aber recht interessant zu sein.


----------



## MArc (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

Du weißt schon, dass der Collax Server(CBS) eine kostenlose 5 User Lizenz hat?
Wenn das nicht reicht, dann ruf doch einfach dort an bzw. erkundige dich auf der Page.
Vor kurzem wurde erst ein neues Preissystem eingeführt.

Gruss,
MArc


----------

